# JL Audio 500/5 Repair Help



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an old JL Audio 500/5 that recently had the RF channel fail. Sound can still be heard coming from the speaker but its extremely distorted and very low on power. I have already tried moving the RCA's around and tried several different speakers. No change in the problem. The green power LED comes on like normal. No other lights(protection/low impedance) are lit. 

I have also consulted a few other forum repair threads for advice. This lead me to inspect and confirm that all 4 audio driver boards indeed have all 3 LEDs lit while the amp is on and under load. After further reading, I also ended up replacing all the output transistors(I know I could have just replaced the transistors for that channel but I figured why not do them all) thinking it would solve my problem...it didnt. The amp does not show any obvious signs of failure such as a leaking cap.

I am kinda lost at this point and need some advice on what to check next. I do have a very good DVOM to test any part if readings are needed.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

you need to dig deeper with your dvm. its time to start researching all proposed resistor values and then check said values with your meter. after that pans out or fails then you can start removing all the caps to confirm values. sorry but without a schematic to show exactly what components are in that channels chain then its poe


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

This doesnt help but i just ordered this amp and the right front channel was also damaged. It wasn't playing audio and was just sending DC straight through the channel. It started burning up one of my tweeters but i saved it in time (i think).


----------

